
Fifteen Years Ago, America Destroyed My Country - dsr12
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/19/opinion/iraq-war-anniversary-.html
======
kercker
In my opinion, Bush should be tried in the International Criminal Court for
crimes against humanity.

Hundreds of thousands Iraqs were kill in and after the war, and nobody is
responsible for it, only because the invaders are the most powerful and
wealthiest countries in the world.

